# Calling Hampton Roads Members



## PTownSubbie (Mar 8, 2012)

Next Chapter meeting will be held at my place Sunday March 25th. 

I hope to see everyone there!

Who wants to demo? 

Blank exchange?

Details to follow.....


----------



## cwolfs69 (Mar 8, 2012)

fred, i need a time to be there and of course the address. what type of demo are you looking for and i would love to swap blanks. cast or wood?


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 8, 2012)

cwolfs69 said:


> fred, i need a time to be there and of course the address. what type of demo are you looking for and i would love to swap blanks. cast or wood?


 
I'll throw out my address to a group PM after I find out who is going to attend.

I would prefer cast but not everyone casts. If you cast, bring cast. If you don't and want to swap wood, bring some nice wood blanks.

If you want to swap some blanks, bring some and we will draw from a hat once people are here.

As far as time, lets say 11am ish...I will have lunch in my smoker and we can break to eat around 2pm ish.....


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 8, 2012)

can you run me a plate over? I am not gonna make the meeting.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 8, 2012)

firewhatfire said:


> can you run me a plate over? I am not gonna make the meeting.


 
Not as close as Atlanta, hey?

Sorry, no carryouts or delivery......

We would definately welcome you though!


----------



## navycop (Mar 8, 2012)

Fred, I am in.


----------



## AKBeaver (Mar 9, 2012)

I am in as well.


----------



## jasontg99 (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm in.  I can do the CA finish again if anyone is interested.  I would  also be in for a blank swap.  If we are going to swap cast blanks, i will  need you to make me one!!!  :tongue:  Well, maybe not.  I do have plenty of Jonathon's blanks.


----------



## Nikitas (Mar 11, 2012)

Im in .. ill demo my new tool! !!!


----------



## khallpens (Mar 11, 2012)

Im in will bring something for a blnk swap. I would like to know how to cast blanks

                           Keith


----------



## edicehouse (Mar 12, 2012)

Currently I am real low on blanks, I am hoping this guy brings something in he said he was going to, but we shal see.


----------



## AKBeaver (Mar 12, 2012)

I won an Alumilite Kit in the Trivia Contest.  I can bring that to use for a Casting Demo, since I do not have a setup yet.


----------



## penhead (Mar 12, 2012)

If Fred's having a party..must be springtime...hooyah..!!..
count me in, sounds like a great idea..!!


----------



## jasontg99 (Mar 12, 2012)

Forgot to mention that I just bought a new lathe and my lightly used Jet 1014VS is up for sale.  I can bring it if anyone is interested.

Jason


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 12, 2012)

jasontg99 said:


> Forgot to mention that I just bought a new lathe and my lightly used Jet 1014VS is up for sale. I can bring it if anyone is interested.
> 
> Jason


 
How cheap can I get it for? I am possibly interested!


----------



## navycop (Mar 12, 2012)

I have a couple tabletop bandsaws up for the asking.


----------



## jasontg99 (Mar 12, 2012)

PTownSubbie said:


> jasontg99 said:
> 
> 
> > Forgot to mention that I just bought a new lathe and my lightly used Jet 1014VS is up for sale. I can bring it if anyone is interested.
> ...



Fred,

    I was going to put it up on CL for $350.  I also have a nice Delta benchtop drill press for sale.  I know you don't need it Fred, but maybe someone else would like it.  The DP is $150.  It is variable speed.  (I have to sell these to help pay off the new tools I just bought )

Jason


----------



## AKBeaver (Mar 12, 2012)

I might be interested in the drill press.


----------



## jasontg99 (Mar 12, 2012)

AKBeaver said:


> I might be interested in the drill press.



Dave,

    It is in great shape and I only used it for pen blanks.  I live 5 minutes from Fred, so if you are coming to the meeting you are more than welcome to come by and check it out.  I have a few odds and ends (pen blank drill vise, pen press assembly, etc) I need to get rid of too.  The more I think about it, the more stuff I remember I need to sell!  

Jason


----------



## jasontg99 (Mar 12, 2012)

Fred,

    I knew there was something I was forgetting.  If you want, I can make my other dragon pen and show you guys how I line up the blanks.


----------



## mdburn_em (Mar 12, 2012)

Would love to come.  11 am conflicts with church though.


----------



## navycop (Mar 12, 2012)

Mark don't worry about showing up late. You can come anytime after 11. We will be there till Fred kicks us out. Hope to see ya there.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 13, 2012)

navycop said:


> Mark don't worry about showing up late. You can come anytime after 11. We will be there till Fred kicks us out. Hope to see ya there.


 
Concur with what Mike said! I think we were there for 6 hours of so last time. I talked so much I got horse!

Block the entire day! We have plenty to talk about


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 13, 2012)

jasontg99 said:


> Fred,
> 
> I knew there was something I was forgetting. If you want, I can make my other dragon pen and show you guys how I line up the blanks.


 
That would be awesome! I think it would help more than just me!!


----------



## USNR'03 (Mar 13, 2012)

Fred,
Can I come play too?


----------



## cwolfs69 (Mar 13, 2012)

USNR'03 said:


> Fred,
> Can I come play too?


you will need to make sure your passport is up to date all the way from Virginia Beach.


----------



## navycop (Mar 13, 2012)

USNR'03 if you are not sure how to get there you can follow me.


----------



## khallpens (Mar 13, 2012)

we who are coming from Virginia Beach might want to thing about car pooling.


----------



## khallpens (Mar 13, 2012)

I do not know if my post made it so here it is again. Those of use coming from the Beach see about car pulling from somewere.

Keith


----------



## Nikitas (Mar 13, 2012)

I guess I am the only one coming from the NORTH side..lol


----------



## navycop (Mar 13, 2012)

khallpens said:


> I do not know if my post made it so here it is again. Those of use coming from the Beach see about car pulling from somewere.
> 
> Keith


We would all have to leave at the same time? I have nothing planned (as of yet by the LOML).


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy Moly....I count 10 of us.....

I hope my shop is clean enough to get us all in there!!!! I better get busy!

I have the following:
Brian demoing his new tool
Jason showing how to align capped pens
Jason demoing CA finish
We can definately demo casting with Alumilite

Anyone interested in Celtic Knots?
What else?

I will send a PM later in the week with my address and contact info. I want others to have a chance to see the gathering and me deal with all the PM's at once.....

Since we are trying to get rid of unused tools, I have a Craftsman Radial Arm Saw that I will part with fairly cheap! :biggrin:


----------



## khallpens (Mar 13, 2012)

yes would like to see a Celtic knot


----------



## AKBeaver (Mar 13, 2012)

Received a pm from Marksman.  Looks like he will be able to make the meeting.  +1 for the Celtic Knot.  

Fred, you got me thinking about your RAS.  This meeting may end up costing me my entire tax refund :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## USNR'03 (Mar 14, 2012)

cwolfs69 said:


> USNR'03 said:
> 
> 
> > Fred,
> ...


 
Yes the passport is current. Don't need directions thanks any way.


----------



## marksman (Mar 14, 2012)

AKBeaver said:


> Received a pm from Marksman.  Looks like he will be able to make the meeting.  +1 for the Celtic Knot.
> 
> Fred, you got me thinking about your RAS.  This meeting may end up costing me my entire tax refund :biggrin::biggrin:



Yes, booked my flight today. Departing ATL at 7:35 on a Sunday morning. Ouch! Looking forward to meeting all of you.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 14, 2012)

marksman said:


> AKBeaver said:
> 
> 
> > Received a pm from Marksman. Looks like he will be able to make the meeting. +1 for the Celtic Knot.
> ...


 
Sounds awesome! I look forward to meeting you as I am sure lots of others do!

Have extra room in your luggage to bring some kits do you?

Fred


----------



## marksman (Mar 14, 2012)

PTownSubbie said:


> marksman said:
> 
> 
> > AKBeaver said:
> ...


 
Absolutely, I never leave home without them :biggrin:


----------



## Nikitas (Mar 14, 2012)

I have just ordered the material to make my new carbide tool. I hope to have them done in a few weeks. I will demo it at the meeting. Maybe get a few orders .....The one I have now is aluminum and works great!  See you there!


----------



## Nikitas (Mar 14, 2012)

I will try to get a Celtic knot ready but cant promise.....Would you want to see it finished or in work?


----------



## AKBeaver (Mar 14, 2012)

Brian, I word like to see the Celtic in progress as well as discuss the steps.


----------



## Nikitas (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok I will have a knot ready for the meeting...lol I just went out to the shop and got started.....I will have it in stages to see how I do it.


----------



## navycop (Mar 15, 2012)

AKBeaver said:


> Brian, I word like to see the Celtic in progress as well as discuss the steps.



If there is time I would like to see how tenons are put on pens. I have been avoiding these kits and getting the NT kind.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 15, 2012)

Nikitas said:


> I will try to get a Celtic knot ready but cant promise.....Would you want to see it finished or in work?


 
I am going to plan to show one from start to finish. Should be able to do it within the timeframe......


----------



## navycop (Mar 15, 2012)

I just checked out Ruth Niles bottle stoppers. Can we discuss turning bottle stoppers?


----------



## cwolfs69 (Mar 15, 2012)

*bottle stoppers*



navycop said:


> I just checked out Ruth Niles bottle stoppers. Can we discuss turning bottle stoppers?



i will bring some szamples and the rig i use for casting them etc. i do pretty well with them at shows. will also bring the equipment for giving demo if needed or wanted by everyone.


----------



## USNR'03 (Mar 16, 2012)

Nikitas said:


> I will try to get a Celtic knot ready but cant promise.....Would you want to see it finished or in work?


 

Yes, to both if possible


----------



## edicehouse (Mar 16, 2012)

Sounds like we might have to have a 2 day event.....  LOL


----------



## edicehouse (Mar 16, 2012)

Fred's wife is charging $5 entry fee or $7 for the whole weekend


----------



## edicehouse (Mar 16, 2012)

marksman said:


> PTownSubbie said:
> 
> 
> > marksman said:
> ...


 

Do you need to be picked up from the airport?


----------



## marksman (Mar 16, 2012)

edicehouse said:


> marksman said:
> 
> 
> > PTownSubbie said:
> ...


 
No, but thanks a lot for the offer! I will be getting a rental car since I will be in town until Tuesday evening.


I was thinking it was going to be a long event as well as things kept getting added...I do need to head to the office on Monday morning :biggrin: I am looking forward to seeing all that has been discussed. I would much rather come to town for a 6 hour meeting than a quickie.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 16, 2012)

marksman said:


> edicehouse said:
> 
> 
> > marksman said:
> ...


 
We won't make it torturous but we do like to talk.....:biggrin:

Come when you want, leave when you need to.....no feelings will be hurt here!


----------



## edicehouse (Mar 16, 2012)

PTownSubbie said:


> marksman said:
> 
> 
> > edicehouse said:
> ...


 
I am bringing the camper and setting up in the cul de sac.


----------



## Bill Sampson (Mar 16, 2012)

Fred, 
Looks like you are going to have an exciting time on the 25th. I thought about coming, but will be in Fla that week and not available. I would enjoy meeting Mark and the attendees that frequent the IAP.
Enjoy!

Bill Sampson, Richmond


----------



## navycop (Mar 17, 2012)

edicehouse said:


> I am bringing the camper and setting up in the cul de sac.



We can have the meeting in your camper, if it gets to crowded in the shop.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey guys, while i have your attention. Not about the meeting but am looking forward with almost glee to meeting you all, but something else. 
The "Spring Fling" to support the H.E.R. shelter in Portsmouth VA at the Chesapeake Convention Center, in green brier on Sunday 3/18/2012 from 12:00 noon til 6:00 PM. Admission is free and there are over 100(?) vendors there. I will be one of them. Stop by and say hello. The point is not me though, but the event and what they help support. stop by and look anyway. Otherwise, see you guys next week. Cant wait, and Marksman to.


----------



## jasontg99 (Mar 18, 2012)

Just wanted to say "Thanks" to Fred for doing this.  Looks like this is going to turn out to be a great meeting.  I was just perusing Exotic Blanks and noticed some new resin blanks for sale.  CONGRATS Fred!  Looks like you will need to be making a new batch soon as they are almost all gone.  Looking forward to the meeting and seeing old friends and making new ones!

Thanks again,
Jason


----------



## edicehouse (Mar 18, 2012)

I have patent pending on Trudi blanks though Fred!  LOL


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 19, 2012)

You should have a PM with details if you posted that you wanted to attend. 

If you are attending and haven't gotten said PM, please let me know.

Look forward to seeing everyone again! We have a full afternoon in store!


----------



## edicehouse (Mar 19, 2012)

You can send me another PM if you want.  Getting them makes me feel important!


----------



## navycop (Mar 22, 2012)

3 more days!!!


----------



## edicehouse (Mar 22, 2012)

Ha I was just thinking that.  Ready for a break....  Been running non stop!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 22, 2012)

navycop said:


> 3 more days!!!


 
 I better get cleaning!!!!!  LOL!!!


----------



## edicehouse (Mar 22, 2012)

PTownSubbie said:


> navycop said:
> 
> 
> > 3 more days!!!
> ...


 

By the looks of it, everyone bring an umbrella!:thunder:


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 22, 2012)

I still think you should run me a plate over.


----------



## navycop (Mar 22, 2012)

firewhatfire said:


> I still think you should run me a plate over.



I think it might fit in a flat rate box. You pay for shipping..
(Just a play on how we do business on IAP)


----------



## edicehouse (Mar 22, 2012)

Everyone might want to bring a chair or 2


----------



## edicehouse (Mar 23, 2012)

IS IT THE WEEKEND YET????????


----------



## USNR'03 (Mar 23, 2012)

edicehouse said:


> IS IT THE WEEKEND YET????????


 
in about 5 hours


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 23, 2012)

edicehouse said:
			
		

> IS IT THE WEEKEND YET????????



Yep! My weekend started 24 hours ago! 

Fred

http://www.luv2turn.com


----------



## edicehouse (Mar 23, 2012)

What are you doing Fred, you have a party to prep!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 23, 2012)

All done! Time now to relax and turn something!! LOL!!

I WISH!!


----------



## edicehouse (Mar 24, 2012)

Got some new toys......Yahoo


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 24, 2012)

Well...just got done preparing 13lbs of Pork Shoulder Roast and 25 Jalapenoes stuffed!

My day will start @ 5am tomorrow to start cooking the Pork!

Should be a good one! 

Everyone cross your fingers that the rain evades Portsmouth tomorrow!


----------



## edicehouse (Mar 24, 2012)

Man now I am hungry!


----------



## navycop (Mar 24, 2012)

Are any of the bridge closings going to detore us Virginia Beach people?


----------



## AKBeaver (Mar 24, 2012)

Only one I know of is  north bound MMBT.  There may be paving on the high rise, but I think that is at night only.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## marksman (Mar 24, 2012)

PTownSubbie said:


> Well...just got done preparing 13lbs of Pork Shoulder Roast and 25 Jalapenoes stuffed!
> 
> My day will start @ 5am tomorrow to start cooking the Pork!
> 
> ...



Sounds awesome. I'll be leaving the house at 5am. Looking forward to a good time.


----------



## navycop (Mar 24, 2012)

I have to work till 7am. I'll get a nap before heading over.


----------



## edicehouse (Mar 25, 2012)

Rise and shine all!


----------



## jasontg99 (Mar 25, 2012)

Fred,

    Thank you for a great meeting.  I know I had a great time.  It was nice to see some new people.  Hopefully it won't be another year before our next meeting.  Maybe if my garage is clean, we can do it at my place.

Jason


----------



## navycop (Mar 25, 2012)

thanks, Fred for another great gettogether. As always I learned something new this time... See you in September...


----------



## cwolfs69 (Mar 25, 2012)

thanks Fred and all for a great get together. loved meeting all of you guys and looking forward to the next one. remember, should you guys need any help or just to talk give me a call. retired, remember, generally have plenty of time and love to chat.
thanks for coming up early Mark and sharing with us.


----------



## edicehouse (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah it was a great time.  Thank you Fred and your wife for hosting a great time.  Awesome demos.  Now I have to climb over my tractor to get into the shop!


----------



## weddingshooter (Mar 25, 2012)

*New member*

Saw your announcement concerning a meeting. I'm brand new to the forum and a relative newbie to turning. Would love to be a part of your group. Where do I sign?
Wally Brown
Weddingshooter@verizon.net


----------



## edicehouse (Mar 25, 2012)

If you go to local chapters there is a spot for hampton roads.


----------



## AKBeaver (Mar 25, 2012)

Fred, Thanks to you and your wife for hosting a great meeting and a great lunch. It was great to see everyone and to have Mark there to talk about his kits. Also thanks to all that gave demos, I definitely learned some new things,

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## jasontg99 (Mar 25, 2012)

AKBeaver said:


> Fred, Thanks to you and your wife for hosting a great meeting and a great lunch. It was great to see everyone and to have Mark there to talk about his kits. Also thanks to all that gave demos, I definitely learned some new things,
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


 
Dave,

    Put that drill press to good use!  Looking forward to seeing your work in SOYP!

Jason


----------



## khallpens (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you Fred was a very informed get  together I will be getting in touch about the drill press.

Keith


----------



## AKBeaver (Mar 25, 2012)

jasontg99 said:
			
		

> Dave,
> 
> Put that drill press to good use!  Looking forward to seeing your work in SOYP!
> 
> Jason



It is too tall for my current flip-top stand....Doooh....  Now I get to build a new one.  The wife also laid claim to a couple of blanks. I will be busy next week.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## USNR'03 (Mar 26, 2012)

AKBeaver said:


> jasontg99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 She only claimed a couple? Every time I bring new ones ome she takes half or more, though I can't complain she gives me $$ to buy them.


----------



## navycop (Mar 26, 2012)

USNR'03 said:


> She only claimed a couple? Every time I bring new ones home she takes half or more, though I can't complain she gives me $$ to buy them.


Another satisfied customer...


----------



## marksman (Mar 26, 2012)

Guys, it was great to meet all of you and I too walked away with some more knowledge, new ideas and new ways of doing things. Thanks Fred for hosting! Maybe the meeting in September can be a construction party to add on to your shop :biggrin: Thanks to all of you for your support as well. Meeting face to face with other members is always a rewarding and encouraging time.


----------



## edicehouse (Mar 26, 2012)

I just thought of something.  Fred scheduled the lunch, the training, the sit around and BS parts, and kept us pretty well on schedule.  Now what is the motto of IAP, Picutres or it didn't happen!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 26, 2012)

edicehouse said:


> I just thought of something. Fred scheduled the lunch, the training, the sit around and BS parts, and kept us pretty well on schedule. Now what is the motto of IAP, Picutres or it didn't happen!


 
I thought of that last night! I don't think anyone broke out a camera, did they?

We will just keep it as our little secret!!.....:biggrin:


----------



## marksman (Mar 26, 2012)

I took a few pics of a couple of things in your shop but no faces which can be argued as a good thing :biggrin:


----------



## edicehouse (Mar 26, 2012)

I want the pictures you have of the poppers!!!!!


----------



## marksman (Mar 26, 2012)

Fred made me delete those.


----------



## edicehouse (Mar 26, 2012)

Mark what size drill bits do you use for your kit?


----------



## navycop (Mar 28, 2012)

Fred, I knew there was something I forgot to ask. Can I cut celtic knots on a tablesaw with the blade down low?
ps. Brian thanks for the cookies.


----------



## edicehouse (Mar 28, 2012)

navycop said:


> Fred, I knew there was something I forgot to ask. Can I cut celtic knots on a tablesaw with the blade down low?
> ps. Brian thanks for the cookies.


 
You forgot he is no longer Fred, he is now El Presidento....  LMAO


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 28, 2012)

navycop said:


> Fred, I knew there was something I forgot to ask. Can I cut celtic knots on a tablesaw with the blade down low?
> ps. Brian thanks for the cookies.


 
Yes you can. Just be aware of the blade kerf as we talked.

Be careful of your fingers also!


----------



## cwolfs69 (Mar 28, 2012)

i would suggest making a sled like a panel sled, for consistency and a place to clamp to.


----------



## navycop (Apr 12, 2012)

PTownSubbie said:


> navycop said:
> 
> 
> > Fred, I knew there was something I forgot to ask. Can I cut celtic knots on a tablesaw with the blade down low?
> ...



What were the angles on those other boards you had?


----------



## edicehouse (Apr 13, 2012)

I think it was 55%


----------

